# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si mund te mesoj gjuhen Angleze (ndihme)

## oliinter

Deshiroj te mesoj gjuhen angleze nepermjet kompjuterit por nuk e kam te lidhur me internet ne shtepi.

dua ndonje program me metoda amerikane ose angleze.

Brenda mundesive ne qofte se mundeni me ndihmoni.

Faleminderit per ndihmen.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Si fillim thuaj ku jeton, pasi vendndodhja juaj thote: Inside Matrix.

Nejse, ne treg ka dale tashme mesimi i gjuhes Angleze me disk (CD) + dhe nje liber. Nuk besoj te jete shume shtrenjte pasi ketu ne Elbasan e perfshijne brenda nje oferte. Pc + Printer + Paketa e gjuhes Angleze = 65.000 (te reja).

----------


## cikita

pershendetje, 

shume mire qe po fillonn te mesosh gjuhen angleze...eshte shume e rendesishme...

po te bej attach nje material me fazat e para ne pdf....shikoje njehere...

sapo e provova por eshte me shume se limiti..me dergo adresen tende MP dhe ta nis me email!!

cikita

----------


## EDUARDI

Cikita Nese Ke Mundesi Te Ma Nisesh Dhe Mua Me Atach 
Eshte Vertet Gje E Bukur Te Mesosh Gjuhen Angleze Pasi Eshte Gjuha Kombetare

Nese Mundesh E-mail Tim E Ke Ne Profilin Tim E Kam Yahoo

Do Ta Dija Per Flm

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Ktu ke nje link te nje computeri elektronik dore qe mund ta moresh gjithanej. Ka gjuhen shqipe edhe gjuhen anglisht. Ka nderrim nga shqip ne anglisht nga anglisht ne shqip. Hudhi nje sy se kte fjalor elektronik e kom une edhe me duket shume i domosdoshem.

http://www.albasoul.com/ectaco/dicti...-albanian.html

----------


## EDUARDI

Gest
Flm Per Kte Link Po E Kam Pare Dhe E Pash Perseri Kjo Qeka Me Pagese , Ndonje Ndihme Se Si Mund Ta Mare Dhe Ta Istaloj Ne Pc Time Dhe Te Jet Pa Pagese , Se Me Te Then Te Drejten Un Spo E Kuptoj Ktu Si Duhet Te Veproj

Flm

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Eduardo un e kom ble ne fakt mo lire se kaq sepse e kom mor ne telefon po ngaqe se kom mo linkun te dhash nji ide se osht menyr shume e mire ne fjalorin elektronik. Nga anglisht mund ta kthesh ne shqip, edhe nga shqip mund ta kthesh ne anglisht ka dy procese gjo qe me duket shume e mire. Po ashtu kerko ne google ene do te dalin afersisht fjalore te ngjashem. Ma ha menja se do jen me shtrenjt se un e kom ble para 5 vjetesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## cikita

> Cikita Nese Ke Mundesi Te Ma Nisesh Dhe Mua Me Atach 
> Eshte Vertet Gje E Bukur Te Mesosh Gjuhen Angleze Pasi Eshte Gjuha Kombetare
> 
> Nese Mundesh E-mail Tim E Ke Ne Profilin Tim E Kam Yahoo
> 
> Do Ta Dija Per Flm


ti mire e ke qe eshte gjuhe e bukur por gjuhe kombetare eshte Shqipja per ne ndersa anglishtja eshte nderkombetare!!! qe te jemi te qarte :Lulja3:

----------


## EDUARDI

E Nga Nxitimi Lol
Nese Me Ndihmon Dot Njeri Per Te Me Dhen Noi Program Qe Ta Istaloj Ne Kompiuter

Flm Te Gjitheve

----------


## cikita

> E Nga Nxitimi Lol
> Nese Me Ndihmon Dot Njeri Per Te Me Dhen Noi Program Qe Ta Istaloj Ne Kompiuter
> 
> Flm Te Gjitheve


ta nisa me email ate...materialin....nqs doni kam dhe fjalorin ectaco qe eshte anglisht -shqip dhe anasjelltas....
me thoni tju a dergoj me email...
kalofshi mire! 

cikita

----------


## EDUARDI

Po Nese Ke Mundesi Dhe Kohe  Mire Do Besh


E-mail E Mora Flm Shume

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Keni nje Teme e cila ka si qellim fjalorin Fjalor Shqip - Anglisht - Shqip

Per me teper klikoni KETU.

----------


## benseven11

Libra dhe kurse ne CD per anglishten ka edhe ketu.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...23&postcount=3

----------


## fatijonuk

Oliinter provo kete link:

http://gjuha-shqipe.com/

Mund te shkarkosh fjalorin falas dhe ka shume shpjegime te cilat me kane ndihmuar. eshte falas

----------


## friendlyboy1

olinter un e kam mesuar duke lexuar libra edhe pse nuk i kuptoja te gjitha

----------


## oliinter

faleminderit per ndihmen tuaj

----------

